# "El Paro"



## adrianc (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi guys, Ive been living in spain for the last 4years working full time under indefininedo contract. I had to leave my job and head back to the Uk for family reasons and am now im looking to make my way back out there shortly. I left my job voluntarily and am aware that because of this i do not qualify for the paro however, i have heard that after 3months of no work i am then eligible to sign on for the normal paro...Just a quick queston to see if anyone else has come across this, any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Kind regard, Adrian


----------

